# standard mirror height in bathroom



## Bud Cline

I'm thinking there is a code (somewhere) that says the bottom of the mirror should be 40" above the floor.

You put that mirror where you think it looks best.


----------



## yummy mummy

I would like it centered, from on top of the backspash little ledge to the bottom of the light fixture. 

Nice bathroom btw.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Thanks you two. I just wasn't 100% sure so thought I would ask.

YM, thanks for the comment. We can only take credit for the materials, not the installation. Although the light was a DIY install. 

I am going to install 5/8" black/blue glass black marble mosaic tiles on the wall before I install the mirror. It should be stunning although the tile will make the room seem a bit smaller.

I'll post another photo when done.

Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline

> Raise and lower the mirror until he or she can see most or all of his or her body, including shoes. When the proper amount of the body can be seen in the mirror,* measure the distance from the floor to the bottom of the mirror. This will be the distance up from the floor that the bottom of the mirror should be mounted. *


Is that how you do that? I would have never guessed that!


----------



## Bud Cline

​*4.19.6** *Mirrors.* Mirrors shall be mounted with the bottom edge of the reflecting surface no higher than 40 in (1015 mm) above the finish floor (see image above).

--------------------------------------------------- 

Well here ya go. I knew I wasn't dreaming about the 40" bottom of a mirror height. It is the *ADA Standard* I was thinking of. So....In that case *THERE IS A STANDARD AFTERALL. *

Imagine that...Ole Bud was right again. Don't you guys just hate it when that happens?:laughing:


----------



## manandvan

I just measured, and we did 40 inches from the bottom of the sconce. I'm sure there are many right answers, good luck with this one!


----------



## Willie T

Bud Cline said:


> Imagine that...Ole Bud was right again. Don't you guys just hate it when that happens?:laughing:


It's happened before? :huh:


----------



## Willie T

I install that particular mirror all the time. (I hate the mounting of it, BTW)
What I have found to look best is to measure the distance from the bottom of the lights to the top of the back-splash.
Subtract the mirror height.
Divide the remainder by three.
Two thirds of that left over measurement is the space under the bottom edge of the mirror and one third is the space above the top edge.

Of course this assumes that there is nothing like the faucet in the way at the bottom... but usually that two thirds helps you clear most faucets.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Good info Willie,

We got the wall tiled this weekend. I will grab the mirror and have the wife consider the spacing you mention.


----------



## tpolk

thats always hard here, wife is 5' i'm 6'3". makes new window height arguments fun


----------



## Bud Cline

> thats always hard here, wife is 5' i'm 6'3". makes new window height arguments fun


Yow but it's probably easier for you to hide your popcorn supply.


----------



## Missouri Bound

The top of the mirror should be 12 inches above eye level. Average that measurement for two or more people.


----------



## agsizemore

*design schools' standard*

The standard taught from design schools is usually the center of pictures/picture groupings/mirrors placed at 5 1/2 feet from the ground. This will place it at the average person's height so that most people, at all heights, will be able to see in the mirror. However, I would try to incorporate a happy medium for the bottom being 40 inches from the ground to the center being at 5 1/2 feet from the ground to allow for a person in a wheel chair to see just fine.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Here is the finished product. Mirror could have been bigger, but it still looks pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## klmeenan

You did have enough room to make it bigger, but it looks good!


----------

